# RecipeDB - Burning Golden Ale



## reviled (29/9/08)

Burning Golden Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes I did a concentrated mash and topped up the fermenter to 22 litres, had an OG of 1037 and an FG of 1010, This was inspired by Smurtos Golden Ale.. Nice hop aroma like a good golden ale should, but a nice bitter/smoky finish which compliments the williamette hops really well... A superb ale IMHO   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1 kg Weyermann Munich I    1 kg Weyermann Bohemian Pilsner    1 kg Bairds Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt    0.5 kg Weyermann Smoked    0.3 kg Weyermann CaraWheat    0.2 kg Weyermann Carahell    0.1 kg Weyermann Caramunich II       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      15 g Southern Cross (Pellet, 13.0AA%, 60mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 15mins)    15 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 5mins)    12 g Amarillo (Pellet, 8.9AA%, 0mins)    10 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 15mins)    8 g Williamette (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 5mins)       Yeast     12 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale         22L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.044 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 39.3 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.28%   Colour 19 EBC   Batch Size 22L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 3 days


----------

